# Kiki is thinking about Clippers



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

1. Kandi (11M)
2. Millers(12M)
3. Odom (10M)

Kiki has 23M to sign two of Clippers.
free lunch! free lunch! 
Kiki doesn't have to trade the young talents or play lotto game.


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

Nuggets lineup

Hiralio
Camby
Kandi
Lebron
Miller 

playoff for sure


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FatDaddy</b>!
> Nuggets lineup
> 
> Hiralio
> ...


that line wont work there is 3 centers.


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

Hiralio and Camby can play Forward.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

That line up won't work.

You can't play with one C and 2 PF in the same team.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FatDaddy</b>!
> Nuggets lineup
> 
> Hiralio
> ...


*lol* you don't really think that Hilario, Camby AND Olowokandi will play at the same time ? This is never going to work !


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

nah, we will get kandi and arenas...

start arenas, white, nene and kandi and one other guy at SG/SF. it dont matter 

camby can come off the bench


----------



## KKManager (Dec 22, 2002)

I think Arenas will be excellent for us, for me, he will be better than Kidd ... He is young ... will be awesome ... The other free agent what us can sign I don't know yet if Kandi is the right pick ... Sometimes Kandi looks like don't have love for the game ... I don't like much players who don't have hearth ... But one thing is right, Denver will be a playoff team next year ... and in 2 or 3 ... Champion ..


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Finally another Brazilian in the place.  

Check your PM KKManager.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*You mean to tell me ..*



> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> nah, we will get kandi and arenas...
> 
> start arenas, white, nene and kandi and one other guy at SG/SF. it dont matter
> ...



That after watching last night's game (Clippers vs. Denver) you actually WANT Kandi?

After all that has taken place surrounding him and with attention being focused on him AND his game, you WANT HIM?

Exactly, what are you expectations? Exactly, what to you expect to get from Kandi? Please tell me because I'm not seeing it. The one thing I will give him is an OCCASIONAL jump hook that makes it. Please tell me more, please.

I believe KiKi has been around bball long enough to know Kandi is bad news --- even with his 7'. Doesn't do you much good to have a 7 footer who doesn't play the game and causes friction on the team. Besides, Miller and Odom would not follow Kandi anywhere. Don't forget ... he's in their lockerroom now; they know him better then any of us. And, I don't believe they would provide positive feedback.


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KKManager</b>!
> I think Arenas will be excellent for us, for me, he will be better than Kidd


Arenas lacks PG instincts, and because of that will never be better than Kidd.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: You mean to tell me ..*



> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uh yeah...kandi won the game for the clips. he was clutch with about 3 key baskets late in the game and the block to seal the deal. 

i expect about 15-20 on decent shooting from kandi...double digit boards and a few blocks. a solid TRUE center in the lane along side nene making a nice frontcourt duo for the future. the jump hook is almost unstoppable when he has it going on.

the one thing i probably wouldnt like is when he starts shooting too much, which he does on occasion. 

him and arenas would be a great duo to pick in the FA market.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

Kandi and Arenas would be great. The Nuggets have no chance to go after the first class free agents anyway. So why don't sign players that at least WANT to come to Denver ? I think Kandi and Arenas would be great improvements for that team. Odom hasn't really proven his talent in the last years and Arenas has more talent than Miller in my opinion.


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

I agree. Kiki may sign Odom, Kandi and Arena if Clippers trade talk is too slow now.


----------

